# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Nachtelijke spierkrampen

## ajkappert

De laatste tijd heb ik veel last van nachtelijke spierkrampen in mijn onderbenen/voeten. Wanneer ik uit bed ga en even een eindje loop, dan gaat het weer een paar uur goed. Stretchen wil niet goed v.w. het feit dat de antagonisten van de gestretchte spieren dan verder in de kramp schieten.
Zelf denk ik aan een deficiet van een bepaalde stof, magnesium heb ik al geprobeerd, maar dat helpt niet. Verder zoeken op internet leverde hydrokinine op, maar dat is een medicijn met nogal wat bijwerkingen (middel erger dan de kwaal). Heeft iemand een suggestie? (ik ben 64 jaar en heb altijd veel gesport)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoe behandel je nachtelijke spierkrampen? Over de precieze oorzaak van nachtelijke spierkrampen zijn de wetenschappers het dus nog niet eens. Spierkrampen zijn in het algemeen niet ernstig en verdwijnen vanzelf. Door de spier langzaam te strekken, kan de kramp sneller verdwijnen. Wrijven, masseren, een warm bad of ijs kunnen ook verlichtend werken. Bron en verdere informatie http://www.tanteregelthet.nl/Headlin...2/Default.aspx

Wat kan je doen tegen kuitkramp?
* Neem vaker een banaan, een banaan is rijk aan magnesium. In plaats hiervan kun je ook een tabletje magnesium per dag nemen (voedingssupplement).
* Neem dagelijks één multivitaminetablet.
* Zorg dat je warm blijft tijdens de slaap, het dragen van warme sokken in bed kan helpen.
* Maak iedere dag een wandeling, lekker doorstappen in de buitenlucht werkt positief op de bloedsomloop en je beenspieren blijven in goede conditie.
* Drink voldoende, 6-8 glazen per dag is het minimum. Probeer water of kruidenthee te gebruiken.
* Bepaalde kruiden zoals cayennepeper, gember en knoflook zijn goed voor de bloedsomloop. Knoflook is verkrijgbaar in de vorm van capsules.
Bron en meer info http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...egen-doen.html

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt  :Smile:  Succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Dankjewel voor de nuttige info Luuss,
Ik heb zelf nl ook last van nachtelijke spierkrampen in mijn kuiten en voet (door die hernia zeggen ze..).
Ik heb bananen gekocht  :Big Grin: , de rest pas ik al toe...ben benieuwd  :Wink: 

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik heb zelf ook vaak 's nachts last van kramp in mn kuiten. Ik heb hier een oplossing voor wat voor mij heel goed werkt (weet natuurlijk niet hoe dat bij andere zit). Zodra de kramp begint probeer ik een beetje op te staan, en mn kuiten tegen een koud oppervlak te leggen.
Ik doe het dus altijd tegen de zijkant van mn bed. En dan is de kramp meteen weg. Mijn moeder heeft het ook soms wel eens en die gaat doen op een koude vloer staan. volgens haar werkt dat ook. (maar jij zei al dat je dan een tijdje ging lopen)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Agnes, graag gedaan voor de nuttige info hoor  :Smile:  En ik heb ook net bananen gekocht, maar dan gewoon voor de vitamientjes  :Wink: 
Ik heb heel soms dat ik ineens kramp in mijn kuit voel en na massage voelt het wel weer beter  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> Ik heb zelf ook vaak 's nachts last van kramp in mn kuiten. Ik heb hier een oplossing voor wat voor mij heel goed werkt (weet natuurlijk niet hoe dat bij andere zit). Zodra de kramp begint probeer ik een beetje op te staan, en mn kuiten tegen een koud oppervlak te leggen.
> Ik doe het dus altijd tegen de zijkant van mn bed. En dan is de kramp meteen weg. Mijn moeder heeft het ook soms wel eens en die gaat doen op een koude vloer staan. volgens haar werkt dat ook. (maar jij zei al dat je dan een tijdje ging lopen)
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


@ Syl,
Ik ben blij dat dat voor jou werkt Syl!
Ik kan echter écht niet bewegen tijdens zo'n kramp, dus dat been tegen iets kouds aan leggen lukt mij écht niet...

@Luuss,
Of de banaantjes helpen?? Dat is nog even afwachten denk ik; ze zijn in ieder geval wél lekker  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ik hoop dat de banaantjes naast dat ze lekker smaken ook helpen voor je  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajkappert

Hartelijk dank voor de reacties. Magnesium heb ik al een tijd geslikt, het bracht mij niets.
De kramp is ook in het hele onderbeen, wanneer ik mijn kuit stretch, krijg ik weer kramp in de voorste spiergroepen van mijn onderbeen (tibialis anterior). Sporten doe ik elke dag. Het blijft vooralsnog een schimmig beeld. Ik zal nog wat meer fruit (bananen) eten)

Groet,

Aalt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee!

Ik krijg 's nachts ook altijd last van mn kuiten als ik daarvoor mn kuite/benen gestretcht heb.. Misschien dat dat er ook iets mee te maken heeft. Als ik mn been bijvoorbeeld heel erg uitrek in bed dan krijg ik ook niet veel later direct kramp in mn kuiten..

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Aalt, vervelend dat de kramp op meerdere plekken zit  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan de overige tips  :Smile:  Veel succes!

@ Sylvia, misschien moet je je dan niet erg uitstrekken...?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luus,

Haha idd daar was ik al achter, maar soms gebeurd het onbewust als ik in bed lig, dan rek ik mij uit. Let er de laatste tijd wel meer op dus gebeurd nog maar heel weinig!

----------

